
Be a good mentor, not a dickhead - pmoriarty
https://mortoray.com/2015/06/24/be-a-good-mentor-not-a-dickhead/
======
acconrad
TLDR: Assume someone comes in with no prior knowledge and give them the
benefit of the doubt.

I will add that at some point that if this does not translate into productive
business value after a reasonable (1-3 months) onboarding time, the next step
will be to sit down with this person and create a plan to get their
performance up, because this approach will not last forever.

